# black screen while installing linuxmint 16 cinnamon *please read*



## socosby (May 3, 2014)

ok, cutting it short, i have a win 7 hp dv6 laptop, 4gb ram, 500 gb hdd, amd a4 dual core apu, 64 bit. and i am trying to install linux mint 16 on it, i get to the menu, select start linux mint, then it shows the little green lm boot logo, then some grub text then it goes black and stays black, ive tried nomodeset but that did nothing but show a bunch of lines, like as if my display was broken. 
if you can help me please do,ive posted on about 10 different forums in the past 3 days, and no one has replied to any of them.
thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this mention the step you have tried but also another plus there are other links which might give more info Fixing the black screen after grub boot-up (screen/video settings mismatch) - Linux Mint Community


----------



## socosby (May 3, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF this mention the step you have tried but also another plus there are other links which might give more info Fixing the black screen after grub boot-up (screen/video settings mismatch) - Linux Mint Community


HEY, thanks for the welcome ! i have used that site, it gets me to the desktop but this is what i see,i know its the desktop because the screen dims every few minutes


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hold on and I will see if there is anyone from the Linux section available


----------



## socosby (May 3, 2014)

ok thanks! means alot


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi so far no one is online for the linux section someone will come on at some point in the meantime I found this Linux Mint Forums • View topic - [Solved] Mint 16 - Black screen on boot after install


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello socosby :welcome:

Did you try any other distribution from a Live USB? It is most probably a driver issue.


----------



## socosby (May 3, 2014)

hey guys, i couldnt get my linux mint to work, so i installed ubuntu without a problem. now it wouldnt let me install along side windows, only replacing it, and i lost a lot of family photos, is there any way to possibly recover some if not all?
thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have never used an undelete utility for linux so I cannot recommend any but see the following and maybe something there could help

Undelete Files on Linux Systems | Linux.org


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

So the problem is that you wrote over the windows partition. I would start by looking at the first answer. It will give you somethings that you can do. The one thing to remember is that the more you do the worse it will get.


----------



## socosby (May 3, 2014)

i will look into that, and i havent done anything to try and get them back yet, but Thanks guys!


----------

